# Newton club ****FULL AT THIS TIME****



## hoghunter1 (Feb 13, 2012)

only one spot left so first come first served


We have 580 acres in Newton County along the yellow river. We have a 3 bedroom 2 bath cabin with hvac, full kitchen, plenty of room for all members to stay in the cabin. 

We have trophy rules and doe limits on the club and so far it has worked out good for us. We have plenty of pictures of great bucks on trail cam that did not get killed this year. We also had the WWP come out for deer and turkey hunts and will continue to do this year after year. Bucks have to score over 125 and a 3doe limit.

We put in food plots anywhere they dont have trees planted and it has turned out to be about 7-8 acres and we are doing more this year. We askthat all members contribute to the food plots in addition to the dues. 

Dues are 1250.00 and that includes use the cabin, lake, river, and deer and turkey season as well as small game hunts when we schedule them. Duck hunting is allowed after the 15th of december every year. 

If you are interested in our club and need more info just let me know by PM or email as I do not check the thread often.


Please enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sattelite picture of the property. As you look at the picture north is straight up. The east side of the property is bordered by the yellow river. The west side and south side are bordered by private property and the north end is bordered mostly by hwy 212.


----------



## sjroofer (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you have anymore opening in your club for 2012-13


----------



## highrack97 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great group of guys here and Rodney runs a fair club!  This piece of property has it all you won't be disappointed!


----------



## deerslayer11 (May 11, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Twinkie .308 (May 14, 2012)

Pm'ed and called last week.  I left a message.  no response yet


----------



## hoghunter1 (May 22, 2012)

All pm's and messages have been answered. If any was missed please let me know. We still need a couple more.


----------



## deerslayer11 (May 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jun 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## S Glazener (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have a contact number for someone that can discuss property.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Still need a couple guys


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

total memebership?


----------



## deerslayer11 (Aug 2, 2012)

TTt


----------



## deerslayer11 (Aug 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## snakers (Aug 26, 2012)

is there still opening?


----------



## deerhunter33 (Jun 9, 2013)

*any openings this year?*

need a place for 1 hunter this year--this would be close to home--i live in mcdonough & work in conyers.. just love to hunt & dont cause any problems.--thanks ed reeves--email edreeves33@gmail.com


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I know it's a little late but we will need 2 members this year. If interested please send me a pm and I will get back to you ASAP so you can view the property. I'm available most days to show the property. 

Thanks,
HH1


----------



## tjwolfe (Jun 21, 2013)

*any openings left*

Was wondering if you had any openings for this year?Also how many members on the club.Thanks Troy


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Openings*



tjwolfe said:


> Was wondering if you had any openings for this year?Also how many members on the club.Thanks Troy



We have one spot left at this time.


----------



## tjwolfe (Jun 22, 2013)

*members*

How many members.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 23, 2013)

10 total members


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Still need one member as of now. We can show the property almost any day of the week if you are interested please send me a pm.


----------



## GAbird (Jul 5, 2013)

PM sent regarding your club or any members that may sub-lease turkey rights


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pm returned. We do not allow sub leasing sorry about that and thanks for contacting me.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bump it up we need three members. One got laid off and another is ummmmm detained!!! Any interested parties please contact me through pm here. Thanks


----------



## youngbryan (Jun 18, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Pm returned. We are showing the property on Sunday if you want to come check it out.


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 20, 2014)

pm sent. Sunday works for me please call me


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 20, 2014)

All pm's have been returned.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Filled one spot but need 2 more members. Welcome aboard Stryker I'm sure we will have a great year.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 25, 2014)

One spot left


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Please people if you are coming to look at the club it would be great if you could drive something other than a sports car! When you show up in a Infinity G35 I will not take you serious. It's not personal at all but please understand if you are not smart enough to drive at least a pick up I'm probably not going to invite you to join.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 4, 2014)

hoghunter1 said:


> Please people if you are coming to look at the club it would be great if you could drive something other than a sports car! When you show up in a Infinity G35 I will not take you serious. It's not personal at all but please understand if you are not smart enough to drive at least a pick up I'm probably not going to invite you to join.



I would take them in a minute. Sounds like a good "sponsor" member. My favorite kind, pays required money but never hunts!


----------



## Manutdman (Jul 17, 2014)

How many people in the
 club?


----------



## theGreenAggie (Jul 18, 2014)

PM sent.  Would like to chat further.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Full thanks


----------

